# Starting 2nd cycle in few weeks. Suggestions?



## sportyguy (May 8, 2013)

First cycle I gained 10 lbs of solid lean mass. I was aiming for 10-15 so not bad! Excellent strength gain too! Questions...

When is a safe time to start 2nd cycle after pct?

Looking to gain 10 more solid lbs with moderate to low sides. Whats a good test to use? don't really need strength, but I could use more power(fast twitch muscles, athlete) suggestions?

Also going to have my season start in 2 months and want to up my game with extra speed and endurance. Considering taking EPO. Anyone have experience with using this, or have any suggestions what I can take? 

Thats it! Let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## vpiedu (May 8, 2013)

rule of thumb is Time on plus PCT = Time off. so if your cycle and PCT was 20 weeks then wait 20 weeks before jumping back on. if you tolerated test fine in your last cycle then the type doesnt matter. i prefer Enanthate but that is just a personal preference. your training should be dictating your speed and your supplementation should be helping and shortening your recovery. what did your last cycle consist of and how long was it? also how long have you been done with your PCT? this would help to better recommend your next. congrats on your size and strength gains! as long as you are happy and you remain healthy and keep educating yourself you are doing good. 

VP


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2013)

vpiedu said:


> rule of thumb is Time on plus PCT = Time off. so if your cycle and PCT was 20 weeks then wait 20 weeks before jumping back on. if you tolerated test fine in your last cycle then the type doesnt matter. i prefer Enanthate but that is just a personal preference. your training should be dictating your speed and your supplementation should be helping and shortening your recovery. what did your last cycle consist of and how long was it? also how long have you been done with your PCT? this would help to better recommend your next. congrats on your size and strength gains! as long as you are happy and you remain healthy and keep educating yourself you are doing good.
> 
> VP



:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2013)

Epo isn't for a rookie.period.. u need access to a Dr at all times or device to measure red blood count daily..IMO.
You probably won't follow the time on time off AAS rule as most people after first time do , so you want more weight do the cyp or ethn  and add masteron or proviron to the mix and hgh if you have the coin to do so..


----------



## Daveyjones (May 8, 2013)

I am with ib on this one. Epo can be extermly dangerous, even realtive to gear. You should be able to get plenty fast/strong on test alone; with a good diet and explosive traing regiment of course.


----------



## FordFan (May 9, 2013)

Leave epo alone unless you're going to ride a bicycle.  

Stick with some test or masteron/deca/eq.


----------



## sportyguy (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. To answer your questions so I can help myself, here you go.

Did my first cycle for 12 weeks on Test 400, and PCT for 6 weeks. Finish my PCT in a week. So to be safe, starting monday wait 18 weeks before starting another cycle? Just to make sure. For I've heard some start 2 weeks after their pct. I do want to be legitimately safe taking my next cycle, so that's why I ask.  

I didn't have bad sides while on my cycle. I did rarely got cranky, I didn't see much change in my personality. The only side I had was the acne, very noticable and was getting worse.  I had bad acne in high school and the dermatologist prescribed me accutane. Skin cleared up and been clear for 10 yrs till this cycle. If I were to take it again it would be the LAST resort. But lately I've been getting sun and taking B5, zinc, vit A, stridex pads right after work outs, tea tree oil stringent, coconut oil moisturizer, and finally started drying up and clearing up. sheesh. 

I believe I'm on point with my training and nutrition. My vertical leap, 40 yard dash, agility drills, endurance all have progressively increased.  Its just my sports season is coming up and wanted to get more of an edge during practice and games. I'm going to be playing in front of pro scouts during the season and I want to perform at my peak performance. My sport consist of short sprint bursts, no long distance endurance. (football). I'll stay away from epo for time being. 

Any natural way to increase RBC?

Thanks for all your help! I've always been surrounded with people who do AAS and I've never joined them while they were on their cycles, they just didn't seemed informed properly or they didn't respect it, so I'm glad I got this forum with everyone being very educated on it, know what you're doing and much support to the newbies. Thank you. Look forward to doing my next cycle when the right time comes.


----------



## enda (May 12, 2013)

you will still get another 10 pounds out of that 400mg test if done right with food and training


----------



## tripletotal (May 12, 2013)

Increase RBC count...anadrol

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=141319


----------



## Iron (May 12, 2013)

400 test plus some dianabol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 12, 2013)

No natural way to raise to raise rbc, other than ones body not functioning correctly and I don't think you want some health issue.Aas as triple pointed out raises  rbc which is why people on aas donate blood to prevent or help prevent  rbc so high that a possible stroke can occur.. equipoise really raised mine as well as the oral anadrol but the anadrol would bulk u up and probably make you slower
I imagine other teammates don't do pct as one should so that is your choice to do a cycle earlier than planned and not up to us. I guess what I'm saying if you have some dream and will do anything to get there then grab a cycle if you want..


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2013)

Eq raises rbc well. Have to watch counts. If your counts get really high you will lose endurance. drol does raise it also but is not ideal for speed/endurance. With the slosh it will be counter productive.


----------



## tripletotal (May 12, 2013)

Also, not sure where I heard this - maybe an AAS documentary or bigger stronger faster? Anyway - the guy was saying that AAS is like your trump card. You can play it once to move up a level in your sport. You can only build on what you have. No amount of PEDs are gonna make a slow, skinny guy an Olympic champion or whatever. So if you're gonna play that card now, what will you do to keep moving forward later? Are you really training as hard and smart as you can? Have you really maxed out what you were gifted with?

Food for thought is all. I'm basically born without athletic gifts, so maybe I'm just envious. 

TT


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 12, 2013)

agreed.

genetics is the key for everything.
steroids dont turn Pee-Wee Herman into The Rock.
Another thing ppl gota realize.... Steroids not only effect muscles...but pretty much all bodily movements(ill explain)...
When i was in high school, i played basketball and baseball. both which i was great at. i was a pitcher and #1 on rotation. i was the go-to guy. my buddy,who was 2nd in rotation behind me, went on to sign with the Twins outa high school. he was a gd pitcher...but i was better. instead of continueing playin ball..i got into partying. after a cpl years of that...i got into lifting and gear. i wanted to play ball again..and try to sign with anyone...didnt matter to me. 
anyway...(i know im off topic...but had to brag a bit..lol)..
i did my first cycle of test cyp/deca/dbol n put on almost 30lbs. i was huge.
(heres my point) i picked up the ball n glove and started throwing again...
i could not throw a strike...i was all over the place and i just cldnt dial it in. batting....once i got my timing dwn...i was smashing it. but cld not pitch anymore. steroids/lifting threw off my technique if u wana say. everythng changed.
Moral of the story is...u will get bigger n stronger..but it will effect your style/technique. so if youre into a sport...huge muscle gain quickly and lifting heavy will effect everythng.

just something to consider when considering AAS.


The above book was written by LuKiFeR.   lol  sry



tripletotal said:


> Also, not sure where I heard this - maybe an AAS documentary or bigger stronger faster? Anyway - the guy was saying that AAS is like your trump card. You can play it once to move up a level in your sport. You can only build on what you have. No amount of PEDs are gonna make a slow, skinny guy an Olympic champion or whatever. So if you're gonna play that card now, what will you do to keep moving forward later? Are you really training as hard and smart as you can? Have you really maxed out what you were gifted with?
> 
> Food for thought is all. I'm basically born without athletic gifts, so maybe I'm just envious.
> 
> TT


----------



## sportyguy (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. I believe I'm on the right path as far as training goes. With that pro sport in my mind, I set my standards high. Tough sometimes when having to work and pay bills as well. But results have been getting progressively better month to month. Not looking for anything over night. My position is based on power and some strength, but I do believe I'm more of an ideal candidate for the pro if I gained 10 more solid lbs in the next 6 months. I am currently at 6'0 ft 190lb 7.5% bf. 

As for my next cycle, I'm not sure I'd like to do test 400 again. I love the strength gain and weight gain but hated the acne break outs. Months later, finally getting it under control. I may go with something else to get those desired results. Let me know if you have any suggestions for my next cycle.


----------



## GetSwullll (May 16, 2013)

great board for advice..keep.educating yourself. 

I found running the same cycle with.focus on diet and a varied lifting routine gave me another 10lbs easily.

Let us know


----------



## dudcki27 (May 17, 2013)

If u wanna gain some good muscle to do your test only cycle with some insulin pre workout and start some gh right now.


----------



## sportyguy (May 21, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> If u wanna gain some good muscle to do your test only cycle with some insulin pre workout and start some gh right now.



insulin pre work out? what is that? I'm looking for a legit pre-work out supp, but one that doesn't make me all jittery, and keep me up all night. 

Haven't done gh but looking into to do that soon. Just finished my PCT. thanks


----------



## Bfit247 (May 21, 2013)

Test and Eq will be your best bet for endurance. 
While I was still in the marines it always gave me an edge kept me lean and solid and always amazing scores on my PFT and CFT.

3miles- 18mins 48secs
Pull ups- 20/20 is max
Crunches- 100/100 is max

I held a build around 190-195lbs

Now that I do not run I'm 230.
Maybe add some anavar in there as well!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 21, 2013)

I liked Lukifers book myself.. He went from a natural geometric toss of the baseball to someone trying to throw the ball thru the catchers mitt to strike his catcher.
Bet cyp would be a better addition than that 400 that has the rollercoaster esters if pinned wrong plus with one ester u know what u got instead of what's really in the 400. Just my opinion..ib

Insulin is produced in pancreas. Take additional insulin which is the most anabolic substance out and make substancial gains but it's not for a first or second time AAS user. You could turn your 8% bf into 15% real quick if u dosed and ate wrong. Humalog is best , humalin R is second best all due to insulin time once pinned. You better pass on insulin..


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 21, 2013)

Man, i'd again just be real careful on getting tested. Stuff like Eq, injectible winny and deca/nandrolone can be detected for 12+ months. Honostly, i'd go with a short estered test like test base, acetate or prop, at 4-600mg/wk, add in some HGH and maybe slin which are not gonna test you dirty, and then add in some Haloteston when needed at small doses of say 20mg/d. You might even benefit from GHRP-2 imo. 

Maybe i'm being overly cautious, i'm not sure, but i'd rather not see your name get thrown in the dirt for testing dirty. Also, remember that the more weight you gain, the harder it will be on your cardiovascular/breathing as well. 

Definately ditch the EPO, I agree with the others on that too, it's for those who have medical supervison.


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I liked Lukifers book myself.. He went from a natural geometric toss of the baseball to someone trying to throw the ball thru the catchers mitt to strike his catcher.
> Bet cyp would be a better addition than that 400 that has the rollercoaster esters if pinned wrong plus with one ester u know what u got instead of what's really in the 400. Just my opinion..ib
> 
> Insulin is produced in pancreas. Take additional insulin which is the most anabolic substance out and make substancial gains but it's not for a first or second time AAS user. You could turn your 8% bf into 15% real quick if u dosed and ate wrong. Humalog is best , humalin R is second best all due to insulin time once pinned. You better pass on insulin..



BAAAHHHAHAHA!!  I like u IB...u some funny shit!!:headbang:

insulin can fuck u up...plus add fat like IB said... if not done right.
Stick with Test as a base...add deca/Eq...then add Dbol/Anadrol. (or visa versa)
and GH added to ANY cycle will do wonders. although... Diet diet diet(most important)


----------



## Jello (May 22, 2013)

Guys, slow down a little, this guy needs to start taking baby steps. 

Talking about taking EPO to raise RBC, what was your RBC during your last cycle? You need to slow down before you end up over your head. Start studying these compounds before you use them so you know how they work and how long they will be detectable in your system. Going to be important for you.

Keep it simple until you stop seeing gains. Do another Test only cycle and spend the time in the gym trying to beat your log book from your last cycle. Hopefully you were using one, if not, you need to start.


----------



## tripletotal (May 22, 2013)

Jello said:


> Guys, slow down a little, this guy needs to start taking baby steps.
> 
> Talking about taking EPO to raise RBC, what was your RBC during your last cycle? You need to slow down before you end up over your head. Start studying these compounds before you use them so you know how they work and how long they will be detectable in your system. Going to be important for you.
> 
> Keep it simple until you stop seeing gains. Do another Test only cycle and spend the time in the gym trying to beat your log book from your last cycle. Hopefully you were using one, if not, you need to start.



Voice of reason...what fun is that? Lol. This is actually a pretty good idea, IMO. Simpler is better for as long as you can pull it off. Eventually, you end up juggling so many compounds it becomes unclear what's doing what. Enjoy the Test while it still gives a good result!


----------



## sportyguy (May 24, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man, i'd again just be real careful on getting tested. Stuff like Eq, injectible winny and deca/nandrolone can be detected for 12+ months. Honostly, i'd go with a short estered test like test base, acetate or prop, at 4-600mg/wk, add in some HGH and maybe slin which are not gonna test you dirty, and then add in some Haloteston when needed at small doses of say 20mg/d. You might even benefit from GHRP-2 imo.
> 
> Maybe i'm being overly cautious, i'm not sure, but i'd rather not see your name get thrown in the dirt for testing dirty. Also, remember that the more weight you gain, the harder it will be on your cardiovascular/breathing as well.
> 
> Definately ditch the EPO, I agree with the others on that too, it's for those who have medical supervison.



Yeah I agree with you 100%. Trying to do it legit and don't want to get tested dirty. Not taking that chance.


----------



## sportyguy (May 24, 2013)

Yeah I passed on the EPO. I was just simply getting an opinion on it, to see if it would fit me. Just trying to get that edge for speed and endurance but realized I don't need it at all. Tested my forty yard dash at 4.55 seconds, and as for jogging, well I can do that for hours. Was reading up on EPO and got curious about it. Thanks for the advice. Yes I am still learning, and taking baby steps. We've all gotta start somewhere. 

IB- haha thanks for the input, even though you contradicted yourself. But helpful.

As for my next cycle, I want to keep it as simple as possible. Aiming to gain 10 lbs solid. I lost so much weight after my first cycle, dropped from 210 to 192. But gained some strength for sure, dropped a bit when on PCT. Just finished my PCT btw. 

You mentioned I can take HGH and Test and NOT test dirty? How so? I thought anything and everything considered AAS can be tested. Is it due to the short ester, and won't stay in your system long? I'm curious and will research and read up more on it. But I'd like your input on it. 

As for my next cycle, I want to keep it simple as possible so I'm leaning more towards HGH, and Anavar, and maybe a simple test. As for simple test goes, which do you guys suggest before I go and research for hours. 

Again thanks a lot fellas. Much appreciated.


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 24, 2013)

Not sure if you were asking me about the test/HGH and not testing dirty? 

Test, yes, they can test for that, so you would need to be careful on that for sure. HGH, unless they test you close to the injection day, it would be hard for them to catch you on it. Insulin, they cannot nail you on, which is why it is used more these days.

I like quick acting low dose test w/ HGH as a staple, if it were me. There are different ways you can go about it, these are just the basic paths. Others who deal with this IRL will be able to lend you more accurate in-depth info. I haven't kept up with all the testing procedures over the last couple of years....or for awhile. 

Good luck, brother


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 24, 2013)

Test suspension, Tren Suspension  and hgh


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Contradicted me self? Aye matey u set us all up for a jello bitch slap by tryin to go zero to 100 in that Prius primodona body u want in 2 days ..shifter down use no slin ,grab test ,dbol and masteron and cruise.. sheesh jello was hard on me and lukifer..


----------



## sportyguy (May 27, 2013)

IB- my bad I read that wrong. Thought you were saying take insulin, wait nevermind don't take it, kind of way..."zero to 100 in Prius primodona body" haha thats a good way of putting it.

most likely going to the route you suggest, with test, dbol, and mast. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Jello (May 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Contradicted me self? Aye matey u set us all up for a jello bitch slap by tryin to go zero to 100 in that Prius primodona body u want in 2 days ..shifter down use no slin ,grab test ,dbol and masteron and cruise.. sheesh jello was hard on me and lukifer..



Bitch slap huh? Didn't know you were such a sensitive little lady



> tryin to go zero to 100 in that Prius primodona body u want in 2 days



^^^I hope you know I'm using this one next chance I get


----------



## sportyguy (May 29, 2013)

So I've done some searching around, and I found out even the slow esters tests could stay in your system for a few months. But the info didn't seem legit. Can anyone send me some info on aas lifespan in our systems?


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2013)

Here homey..
Best Answer that I can give . 

4 days 
Clenbuterol 
1 week T 
estosterone undecanoate 
2 weeks 
Testosterone propionate 
3 weeks 
Oral Stanozolol 
Oxandrolone - Anavar 
5 weeks 
Ethylestrenole 
Mesterolone 
Methandienone 
Noretadrolone 
2 months 
Drostanolone propionate 
Fluoxymesterone 
Formebolone 
injectable Stanozolol 
Oxymetholone 
3 months 
Testosterone cypionate 
Testosterone enanthate 
Testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren) 
5 months 
Boldenone undecyclate 
injectable methandienone 
Metehenolone enanthate 
Trenbolone 
Trenbolone acetate 
12 months 
Nandrolone phenylpropionate 
18 months 
Nandrolone decanoate


----------



## sportyguy (May 29, 2013)

Thanks IB, I guess I'm going to have to wait till next year off season then for my next cycle. Unless of course there's a way I can pass the test within a week from my last dose, in case I were to get that call to try out for a team anytime.


----------



## Turbo85 (May 30, 2013)

@ sports guy...... I'm not judging by any means but it sounds like your knowledge on AAS is limited at the moment guys may call me crazy on this but you said 10lbs over a 6 month span. Well my suggestion would be to keep this very simple low dose test prop 200mg-300mg and instead of focusing more on what you take, focus on what your eating I promise diet is key. And try switching ur workout up, have you tried Dantes doggcrapp workout, this put 15lbs on me natty in a year so I'm sure you can do it bro if your shooting for actual mass try it and don't thank me thank him


----------



## Antonion (Jun 1, 2013)

I also choose Enanthate but that is just a individual choice. your coaching should be dictating your rate and your supplements should be assisting and reducing your restoration. what did your last pattern involve and how lengthy was it? also how lengthy have you been done with your PCT? this would help to better suggest your next.


----------



## Antonion (Jun 1, 2013)

I also choose Enanthate but that is just a individual choice. your coaching should be dictating your rate and your supplements should be assisting and reducing your restoration. what did your last pattern involve and how lengthy was it? also how lengthy have you been done with your PCT? this would help to better suggest your next.


----------



## sportyguy (Jun 5, 2013)

@turbo - Your right, I'm not as educated on AAS, but I am learning as much as I can. Just did one cycle so far. I'm most likely going with the test prop and keep it low, and add some dbol and mast for my next cycle. My only worry is that I may get that call anytime and try out for a team within 2 weeks and then get tested. Is there a way to cleanse your system quick?


----------



## Jello (Jun 11, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> @turbo - Your right, I'm not as educated on AAS, but I am learning as much as I can. Just did one cycle so far. I'm most likely going with the test prop and keep it low, and add some dbol and mast for my next cycle. My only worry is that I may get that call anytime and try out for a team within 2 weeks and then get tested. Is there a way to cleanse your system quick?



Flat out, if you absolutely don't have to have it I wouldn't chance it. Not worth messing your future up over it.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jun 11, 2013)

I totally agree with jello, bro look at what you have to lose by using AAS ur saying you need it to make the team,  but it direct could cause you to wipe out any and all chances I'm not in a professional sport or even played in college I just see how much they are tightening the rope on PED'S this could cause you you to lose ur dream. If testing is in the equation then personally I would have to weigh the pros and cons. Put as much thought into stepping outside the box provided is it the best decision for you and your future? The guys in this world are men made of an instant gratification mindset myself included just be smart and look at this decision from all angles as for a way to cheat?? Idk brother that's something that people who make over 100 million a yr are having problems doing so I'd count that out if ur using they will find out if they really want to but that's just my 2 I wish u all the luck in the world bro!


----------

